# Spinnaker Flex Time Reservations---Hilton Head



## gmcclana (Feb 14, 2012)

This is a question for those folks who own flex time at a Spinnaker resort in Hilton Head:

Have you been pleased with your ability to book the summer week of your choice? 

Greg


----------



## janej (Feb 14, 2012)

Greg,

I made reservations for two years before I sold my spinnaker.   The first year, I completed closing after October.   I was able to get a week in August.   I think August was pretty open.    The second year I wanted to reserve July 4th week but I was on vacation when that reservation window opened.  I had to get July 6th check in.   It was not bad at all.   All you have to do is send an email.   They respond very fast.

Hope this helps,

Jane


----------



## elaine (Feb 15, 2012)

I own a fixed week 26 at Waterside. I wondered about the availability of summer weeks. When at the owners wine/cheese 2 years ago, I spoke to at least 3 families who had reserved week 26 at Waterside with flex time. They also said they had been there on week 26 or 27 the prior year. They all said they made their reservation while on vacation for the next summer. One thing to consider, I heard if you are banking your week with RCI or II, you cannot bank a prime summer week. We have been very happy with Waterside by Spinnaker. Elaine


----------



## yumdrey (Feb 17, 2012)

elaine said:


> I heard if you are banking your week with RCI or II, you cannot bank a prime summer week. We have been very happy with Waterside by Spinnaker. Elaine



Is it just for floating week owners or all owners (fixed weeks included)?
I didn't register my Waterside week to RCI or II because I use it myself, but previous owner said fixed week owners can deposit owned week to RCI.
Had no chance to confirm or check it myself.


----------



## janej (Feb 17, 2012)

I also had no problem depositing my reservation to RCI.  But the TPU value RCI gave was really not very good.  I think they improved since then, at least from looking at what it takes to trade in.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Feb 18, 2012)

*Floating weeks*



yumdrey said:


> Is it just for floating week owners or all owners (fixed weeks included)?
> I didn't register my Waterside week to RCI or II because I use it myself, but previous owner said fixed week owners can deposit owned week to RCI.
> Had no chance to confirm or check it myself.



My understanding is that Spinnaker controls the deposits of floating weeks to RCI and II and they do not allow prime summer weeks to be reserved for trading.  If you have a fixed week you can do what you want.


----------



## elaine (Feb 18, 2012)

you can deposit your fixed week. I have a week 26 at Waterside and deposit it all the time. However, if you did not buy from Spinnaker, you cannot deposit with II, only RCI. I wanted to switch to II last year--no deal. No biggie---I traded Waterside for a summer 2 BR HGVC in Hawaii---so, I'm fine with RCI.


----------



## stevedmatt (Feb 18, 2012)

janej said:


> the TPU value RCI gave was really not very good.  I think they improved since then, at least from looking at what it takes to trade in.



Don't look at that. I could get 23 TPU if I had deposited my August week 9 months out. It would cost me 47 TPU to trade back in for the same week. RCI will not be seeing this week.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Feb 21, 2012)

*That's outrageous!*



stevedmatt said:


> Don't look at that. I could get 23 TPU if I had deposited my August week 9 months out. It would cost me 47 TPU to trade back in for the same week. RCI will not be seeing this week.



A 100% spread between deposit and trade value.  :annoyed:   That's why I dropped RCI.


----------



## janej (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow, I noticed the TPU required to trade in increased since I sold my week.   I assumed they increased the TPU for deposit also.   

Maybe we can start direct exchange for these weeks here at TUG.   Since RCI allows TPU transfer, people can post the weeks they want to deposit here to get more TPU than RCI offers


----------



## esk444 (Dec 8, 2014)

elaine said:


> you can deposit your fixed week. I have a week 26 at Waterside and deposit it all the time. However, if you did not buy from Spinnaker, you cannot deposit with II, only RCI. I wanted to switch to II last year--no deal. No biggie---I traded Waterside for a summer 2 BR HGVC in Hawaii---so, I'm fine with RCI.



Does anyone know if this is still true?  I own a fixed week resale at Cottages at Shipyard and remember them telling me years ago no fixed resale owners can trade into II, except Bluewater.  But there are messages here and there where members are saying that trade through II.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 8, 2014)

I didn't think Bluewater had fixed weeks.  I thought they all floated 1-52.  As far as I know, fixed spinnaker weeks can not exchange through II.

The flip side for float and flex owners who trade through II, Spinnaker won't let you have a summer week for deposit.


----------

